# Exterior plastic window trim pieces.



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

Has anyone else experienced warping of the exterior black plastic trim between the windows on the doors? It looks kinda like someone took a heatgun to it and it's only been the driver's side on my van. This is the second time I've had to bring it to the attention of the dealership within one year to see if they knew what was causing it and/or cover it under warranty. This time around it was the piece where the mirror connects, yet the mirror plastic is perfectly normal. I have not read or heard of anyone else experience this, am I alone in this problem?


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*New parts?*

Of the pieces that warped, are any of them new replacements? When the parts were replaced (if so), was the correct number of double-stick adhesive mountings used? If not, then it is possible that the part was not held down properly. The drivers door mounts with a screw, a tab and mounting tape.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

VWroutanvanman said:


> Of the pieces that warped, are any of them new replacements? When the parts were replaced (if so), was the correct number of double-stick adhesive mountings used? If not, then it is possible that the part was not held down properly. The drivers door mounts with a screw, a tab and mounting tape.


The first time I had noticed it was the larger of the two on the sliding door (lets call this "C" piller trim for lack of a better identification) and the dealer replaced it and the other on the sliding door (they noticed the corner twisting out, lets call this "B" slider trim) as a courtesy. Now it's the one where the mirror conects on the drivers door (we'll call this "A" piller trim), and the "B" pillar and "B" slider trim pieces are showing "discoloration" but not to the extent of warping. I will need to take the van back in when the rep can come see it.

The dealer did all the work so I can't say what was used but I would imagine it would be whatever was recommended. I'm not really sure how that would cause heat warpage anyways?


----------



## routan (Aug 2, 2010)

I had that happen within the first few months of owning my 2k9 SEL. Dealer replaced the pretty adhesive exterior with quality Mopar parts (they forgot to throw the boxes on my seat away) :screwy:


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

I know this thread is old, but after two years of frustration replacing pillar trim pieces I think I finally found the source to my problem.
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-5...ient-windows-are-melting-my-prius-woman-says/
http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2012...ficient-windows-are-melting-her-toyota-prius/
http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com/blogs/dept/musings/window-reflections-can-melt-vinyl-siding

Now it's just a matter of what is the solution to prevent it happening again. A fix Chrysler could do would be to use plastic with a higher melting point and/or reflective surface. Seeing that this is only a problem for those with dumb luck like me, it's unlikely Chrysler/Volkswagen will do anything for me. So... I guess I will have to void my warranty and paint my trim pieces gloss black or add a clear coat, anything that would reflect the sunlight from heating the trim. What are your thoughts?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Are your house or your neighbors windows reflecting on your van? That's like the old magnifying glass and ants trick--burn them to death! Not trying to sound like a wiseguy, but perhaps you could park differently in your driveway? Or, if your just worried about the discoloration use Black Magic available at autoparts stores and Walmart, use the tire shine. I used to put it on all the black trim of my Yukon(when I really cared for it) and the faded black trim would go from grey to black and really POP. The only drawback, when you finally stop putting it on the pieces will be really grey. On my Mustangs I use to paint the window trim gloss black, straight from the rattle can. If you are good at rattle can(I consider myself a pro) it can look great, I never cleared it. This is an unfortunate downside to plastics--I don't care who makes it, black will fade no matter what, unless it's painted, but over time the paint will fade. You can't really wax rattle can like you can an automotive paint. Or like vwroutanvanman did, you could wrap them. Our van lives in a garage so our trim pieces are just like new, no warpage but very, very slight discoloration.

Or do this, no masking or anything--can't vouch for how long it will last
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chrysler-To...el:Town+&+Country&hash=item1e703265f6&vxp=mtr

or this one

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GLOSSY-BLAC...el:Town+&+Country&hash=item35b63db290&vxp=mtr


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

there is a dye available for faded plastic, it is Showroom new. It works wonderfully and is more permanant than the stuff readily available at auto parts stores.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

I own a townhouse so parking choices are limited. I gotten the same results no matter where I park in my small driveway. Right now I am waiting to hear if VW will warrant the deformed pieces once more, now that I know the problem I doubt they will warrant any damage from here forward. I may consider the replacement trim pieces as an alternative, thanks for the information. :thumbup:


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Here is what bodyshops use. SEM makes some awesome products. My local bodyshop supplier carries this stuff and it's not much more cost-wise than a can of spray paint. Here's a link to the cut sheet on it SEM Trim Paint


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

Thank you everyone for your responses. After further investigation, it looks like everything available (even the stainless ones) are applied ON TOP of the existing trim pieces, not replacing them. As you can see from this picture, I need something that will not only protect the top of the trim, but also the sides. 
https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=DB714030A61DD427!148&authkey=!AKSQPkPC98G7AlI 
It's tough to tell from the pictures I've seen (when they are even showing a van) but it does not look like they wrap around the trim. That leaves me with paint/coating or a wrap (provided it's reflective enough) or seeing if I can have custom made stainless pieces (which means getting proper measurements) to replace the trim.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Plasti-dip?*

A neighbor has a new Mini Countryman in black, and he wanted to black out the chrome around the grill, headlights and taillights, and door handles, so he spray-painted those parts with flat black plasti-dip. I have to say, the results were pretty good, matching the flat black trim already on the car. So how about plasti-dip for the A, B and C pillars? Or are you looking for the gloss look? As far as the warping trim, try 3Ms auto mounting tape to better secure the panels. 

PS.....the plasti-dip is removable. There are some good videos on You Tube, they've even covered whole cars and wheels, and plasti-dip comes in several colors. Looks like a good alternative to vinyl wrapping.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't think any amount of adhesive is going to combat that---those panels are melted for sure. And yes plasti-dip is crazy. Check out www.dipyourcar.com They do a nice vid on a VW. Sorry, but I'm not a fan of the flat black. But you can "clear" it to make it shine. It is very cool indeed though.


----------

